# Appeal for rejection GWP renewal



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi all

I have just received notification mail from VFS my appeal result will be ready for collection. Appeal for rejection GWP renewal. 

Before collecting to see the result, I would like you to confirm if the appeal would be rejected again, can I re-appeal again?

Company HR told me two months ago if the outcome is negative, I should submit appeal documentation immediately. Then now he says, if the result is negative, I could not appeal anymore. I am very confused to understand the right procedure...

Regards,
walk714


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

walk714 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just received notification mail from VFS my appeal result will be ready for collection. Appeal for rejection GWP renewal.
> 
> ...


You can still appeal again under section 8(6) of the Act to the Minister of Home affairs 

The first Appeal is section 8(4)

How long did your appeal take to process???


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Jack14

Sorry my delayed reply. My result is on the way to VFS Durban and I have not got it yet. My company HR contacted visa agent and he confirms the result is the permit, not the rejection letter. Anyways I cannot rely 100% until I receive my renewal visa in my own hands.

Herewith the GWP renewal history of mine. 24weeks from the beginning, 16 weeks after the appeal.


27 June 2014 - Submit GWP renew application to VFS.
8 August 2014 - Rejection letter issued.
14 August 2014 - Appeal documentation submitted to VFS. 
4 December 2014 - Finalized the result. Changed VFS tracking info. Ready to collect the doc.

After submitting Appeal documentation, I e-mailed to all contact person who are on H&A website, weekly or bi-weekly basis.
They were tossing around my e-mail, then one of H&A staff gave a call to me in mid November. 
As you expected, H&A could not find my application, so I had to send PDF copy of all documentations. Unfortunately, South African police clearance has not been sent to me, so visa agent contacted the police and got it and send it to H&A. 

Hope my agent could make an appointment within this week and collect my visa.


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi all

Finally I got my renewal GWP yesterday. 4 years permit. 
Without advice and information sharing in this forum, I would not get through this.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

walk714 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally I got my renewal GWP yesterday. 4 years permit.
> Without advice and information sharing in this forum, I would not get through this.


Congratulations!!


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Legalman. Now I can enjoy peaceful moment for a while


----------

